# Racer Daytona Protoype Qualifier Event Albany NY



## rperry240z (Aug 2, 2009)

AN OPEN INVITATION TO ALL 

Ok guys here goes. 

Racer Slot Cars is sponsoring regional qualifying races for their Daytona Prototype Rolex Grand AM cars which lead to a national final to be held at GT Slots in Philadelphia PA on 11/17/09. www.gtslots.com 

I would like to "sponsor" and set up a regional event at Grand Prix Model Raceway near Albany NY on Sat. 10/17/09. I have the date reserved. We will be using the Ogilvie Super 8 Track with 8 lanes. See photo here: www.grandprixmodelraceway.com

We will use a "spec" Slot-it orange end bell motor provided by Racer to be provided at the event. Each motor will have been pre- tested to make sure all are equal in performance. This is the same process to be used at the National event. 

We will probably run a timed race with lane rotation. Each participant will run each lane for an equal amount of time. But I am open to help and suggestions on the race format. The top four finishers move on to the National Finals at GT Slots. If there is time and interest we could run a second race for fun as well.

This is just preliminary information. Before I go any further I would need a head count on those who would want to participate. There would need to be an entry fee to cover expenses for track time and food and beverages. Depending on the number of participants it should be between $20 to $30 each. I think 15 people would be the minimum requirement to make it worth while and FUN.

So please join in the fun and post your interest and questions here. I can be contacted at [email protected] 

Below is the Racer Rules and Specifications: 

Racer National and Regional Races -----------------------------------------

Racer has asked GT Slots in Philadelphia Pa. to run a National competition to introduce the raceability of their new Sideways cars and also their resin line of cars. For along time racers have felt that Racer brand cars were too expensive to race and have left them to collectors. The new line of Daytona Prototypes will change that perception. We have been racing these cars now for a few months, and have found them to be some of the best (and closest) racing. With the growing interest in 1:1 DP racing and the reliability of Slot-it parts, this is sure to be a popular race.
Introduction: These rules are designed to bring together and place drivers in an equal competition.
Tuning is as important as driving to a winning combination. To this end Slot-it parts will be used to increase the performance of the cars and allow competitors to personalize their cars performance. The 1:1 Daytona Prototypes were designed to test their drivers in cars of equal performance. These rules are designed to keep the difference between competitor’s cars to a minimum while still allowing some tuning choices. A fun & fair playing field is the goal.
THE CARS: Only Racer brand cars are allowed. Part no.SW01 SW02 SW03 SW04 As new cars are introduced they will become eligible.
THE BODY: Bodies must not be modified or cut in any way-including wheel wells.
Cars must start each race with all parts intact (except for mirrors, wipers, antennas) 
All cars must start with rear wing in place.
Bodies can be painted. Simple paint is allowed but all cars must have numbers and look 
like race cars.
Bodies must be attached to chassis using provided screws in stock location.
If body screws are run loose, tape must be placed over holes in bottom of chassis.
Windows must remain transparent.
CHASSIS: Racer Sideways chassis only w/Slot-it motor pods.
Inline & Sidewinder motor pods only. (Std. & Offset)
Sanding edges of motor pods and chassis for float is legal.
No modifications to axle mounts front or rear is permitted.-Front axle ride height
adjusting blocks must be in place.
The complete interior must be used and no modification or lightening is allowed.
Axle shims and/or stoppers are allowed.
WHEELS AND TIRES: The stock front and rear wheels must be used.
Any Slot-it tire is legal for the intended size wheel. Rear tires may extend past 
body by no more than 1mm. 
Original inserts must be used but may be painted.
No chemicals may be used on the tires.
GUIDE BLADES: Only Slot-it guide blades are allowed.
Any manufacture braid and wire can be used-must be attached to guide through
Slot-it eyelets and may not be glued or soldered.
MOTOR: Only Slot-it "Orange end bell" motor is legal (21,500 rpm @ 12volts) 
Any Slot-it pinion may be used.
GEARING: Any gear ratio is allowed.-Using Slot-it gears
WEIGHT: Weight may be added to the inside of the chassis (NO weight may be attached to the 
underside of the chassis.)
LIGHTING: May be added. (Optional)If used must be Slot-it brand.

These are the rules for Racer Regional and National competitions. Race format to be decided by individual tracks. Any track or club interested in holding a Regional event for Racer Daytona Prototypes, or with questions may contact Rich @ GT Slots-(267)250-1735 or [email protected] Rules for Racer resin cars will be posted soon. The National Championship for Racer cars will be held this fall (Oct/Nov.)@ GT Slots in Phila. Pa. date to announce soon. July 18th will be the first Regional event for Racer Slot Cars @ GT Slots and looks to be a big event with lots of local racers showing interest.


----------

